
Are Remote Work Visas the New Vacation? - stefanallday
https://remotelyinclined.substack.com/p/is-remote-work-residency-the-new
======
wnd_pn
Among the many horrible things that happened in the last months because of
COVID, the new-found possibility of a different type of working is not one of
them. If your job allows you to do so, remote working is a great opportunity
that many people will benefit from. Whether you are looking for a longer
change of scenario (as you said a couple of months in some unknown country) or
spending a couple of weeks in your home town, close to the people you love. I
obviously see the downside of remote working, but as far as it concerns me,
the benefits overcome them, and I would definitely spend a some time in a
country I've never been before as soon as the pandemic is over. Also, positive
side, the pandemic will be over eventually, but I do believe that this new
perspective entered permanently into our lives (for the better).

